# Spot On Bowstrings



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I have been making strings for a while and feel that I have perfected my technique. I have a lot of strings out locally and have been having no problems. I use Halo or 3D servings and BCY 452 X material. I have a quick turn around time and a variety of colors. If I don't have a color, I will get it.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Few more pics. The last 2 pics are strings on my target bow. They have been shot about 5 months.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks like you have the Mathews cam rollover wear , mastered :wink:
They look good Bud


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

how much?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I charge $50 a set. One cam sets are $60. I have several more pictures from bows that I have just finished. I will try to post them shortly.


----------



## JD2 (Feb 21, 2004)

*strings*

I purchased a set several weeks ago. Larry makes a good looking A1 string.


----------



## Desert Southpaw (Jan 10, 2008)

*Question- ?*

$50 for a complete set of strings for my Hoyt 38 Pro XL?
String, Control Cable and Buss Cable? 
Thanks


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Yep $50 a set for 2 cam and hybrids. $60 for one cam bow. 

Here is a few bows that I just finished.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Here are a few more. I have more that I am working on now and will post them when finished.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Just finished a couple more bows. I will post pics shortly.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

More that I have finished. I charge $25 to install the strings and supertune.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

More pics.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mo_Monster (Jul 25, 2008)

those look great i may be in the market for a set of those for my dxt


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*ttt*

Nice Work!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. I just finished up a set for a DXT. I forgot to take pictures of it....I will try to get some though.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I am still taking orders just PM me what you need.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

All pm's have been answered.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

*Best Quality!*

I have been shooting Spot On Bowstrings all year in 3D and have to say these are of the highest quality and craftmanship custom strings I have ever used. I realy liked the fact I experienced no serving seperation after 2000 shots. Best I have found by far.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

All pm's have been answered.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

BUMP for team S.O.B. Anything new going on?? Any new pics?? prolly get a set pretty shortly for a new bow.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

*2009 Prices*

I have been trying to hunt as much as possible but the string orders are starting to come back in so I guess it is time to start building again. I will try to post some new pics shortly. I just got my new Vantage Elite and will be building a sweet set for it and I will post pics to let everyone see how they turn out.

Probably need to start a new thread but I will stay with this one for now.

*2009 Price List*

Custom Strings 2 colors, 24 strand 452X, 3-D servings will be $55 TYD

For halo serving add $5

For 3 colors add $5

My turn around times a pretty good. Unless I have to order the material I should be able to get the strings mailed out within 2-3 days of receiving payment.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

All pm's have been answered


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rooky (Apr 29, 2008)

very happy with my set as well!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

rooky said:


> very happy with my set as well!



Glad you like them!


Just pm me what you need and I will get them built in the mail.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Back to the top.

PM me with what you want and I will get it out.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

*Guaranteed Results!!!*

I guarantee my work! If you are not happy with the quality of my string simple return it and I will give you a full refund of the purchase price!

All stings sets and color combos are $50 TYD.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Twisting like crazy!!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

We just did our first give away and I thought that went pretty well. We will do more like that in the future.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I can tell the Alpha Max's are popular...I have built a bunch for them.


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

Bump to the top for great strings and customer service.
Shoot straight


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Pimp strings ttt


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

Are these strings minimal stretch strings?


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

I need a set for an older HCA Dynasty
I emailed HCA customer service and they sent me these measurements

Large Cam 29-31 inch draw took
a regular harness of 44 7/8 
a split harness of 39 5/8 
and a string of 58 3/4.
I would like the colors to be 
hunter green/tan with black 3d serving.
this bow has a cable slide NOT a roller gaurd and is 70#
please pm me for further details.
Thank you.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

TTT for quality product with guarantee. I have watched Larry make alot of strings and he puts the same quality production into every string. :thumbs_up


----------



## wlsdeerhunter (Feb 4, 2009)

Is Spot On Bowstrings looking for shooters


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

ttt for an excellent product.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Still building like crazy!!! I think I need to expand...LOL


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that have placed an order. I have been extremely busy build strings and I appreciate the business.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Keep the orders coming.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

These strings are awesome guys. I got my first set from him before the Texas shoot. I only got to shoot maybe 100 times before the shoot and went down there in the heat and all and they never moved a bit. Awesome prices and excellent service. This is where all my strings will be coming from. Highly recomended. Thanks Larry the strings are awesome.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

To the top one more time.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Keep them on top


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

^^^What he said


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Up one more time. The clock is ticking.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

another last min buddy bump


----------



## Brokenarrow320 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Bumpedy bump bump*

*good luck and BUMP*


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

So far so good. Still twisting like crazy.


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

Bump bump bump
ttt !!!!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Taking orders everyday. I have a website coming on line shortly, everyone will need to check it out.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

First one to use his website and Paypal !!!! I PM'd Larry and what a Super Nice Guy to talk to. Not 10 minutes after the PM was sent my phone was ringing. This guy is all about business and knows how to take care of a customer. The day like I had today was unreal. String went bad and less than a half hour my order was paid for and given delivery date. Larry, I have a bunch more bows that need back-up strings. I think you have a repeat customer in the works. Thanks Again !!!! Mike


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Welcome to the team Mike. I have used Spot On Bowstrings for the past 2 years and have been very satisified with the care and quality that Larry puts into every string he makes.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning Bump :brushteet


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Well I made it back from Augusta and I am back to twisting strings. Thanks to everyone that made an order while I was gone.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Staying Busy


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

TTT

You can pm me your orders or order through our website.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Staying up late to keep up with orders.

Thanks to all who have ordered!!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

All pm's have been answered and I will be returning phone calls.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

More pm's answered. Staying busy.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Bump it up! Keep the orders coming. All strings sets $50 TYD


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I will be out of town this weekend for the London ASA shoot. I will be leaving this morning and returning Sunday evening. I will return all pm's when I get back. Hopefully all the S.O.B's will have a good weekend and bring some cash home.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Just got back from the London ASA and Team S.O.B had a strong showing.

Well time to get back to work.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Glad to hear you made it home safe. How'd you do at the shoot ???


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I shot even in Open A. 

Team SOB had a 2nd in open A, 14th in open A, 4th in Hunter, 12th in Hunter, there are some more but I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

We are getting a lot of orders and trying hard to get them out on time.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Team S.O.B. 



TTT


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Man, I just want to take a second and thank everyone that has ordered. My shipping time has increased a little due to getting so many orders. It has been taking me 7 to 10 days to get the strings in the mail from the date in which payment was received.

Remember my strings are guaranteed or your money back. Any set, any color, any serving....$50 TYD

For any comments or questions about my products please feel free to call.

304-920-4433


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Back to top for a great set of strings.


----------



## labdad (Jun 18, 2006)

Larry is a great guy to deal with and I'm sure his strings will be just as great. Bump for a good guy.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

bump,,I ordered 2 sets of strings for Alphamax's can't wait to try them,,


----------



## wvbownut (Aug 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## jck (Dec 14, 2007)

Evening Bump!!!


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

bump,,


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Keep the orders coming. It is getting close to hunting season and I am building strings as quick as I can.

Thanks for all that have order!!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Keep them coming!!


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

I recieved my strings for my alphamaxs,,and all I can say is WOW,,they look great,,I have found my new string maker,,will post pics later,,

come on and join team S.O.B.. you wont be sorry,,


----------



## swingshift (Jul 28, 2006)

I received my black and flame set today and they look awesome. I will post pics as soon as they are installed.
swingshift


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm telling you guys. These are awesome strings. At a GREAT price. You will not be disapointed. I have had mine on since the Texas ASA and I have traveled from virginia to texas to georgia to Louisiana. They have seen heat and cold and have never moved at all. Check out the website.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

bump, bump, bump it up 



check out the website


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Been a while since I bumped these threads up. I have been covered up and trying to keep the orders going out reasonable.

Thanks to all that has ordered.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Deer season is here in most states.....Still 2 weeks in WV though.


Good luck to everyone!!

Thanks to everyone that has ordered strings this year. It has been very successful. I am still taking orders also.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Bump for some awesome strings!! Great guy as well!!


----------



## Pancho Villa (Oct 24, 2005)

*Spoton strings*

These strings are working great on my GTO. Thanks :shade:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Can you do them for an Omen?


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*bump*

great looking strings guys :thumbs_up


----------

